# Does a decline of a queued/stacked ride on Uber count against your AR?



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Does a decline of a queued/stacked ride on Uber count against your AR?

If I decline a ping while on an active ride that hasn't yet ended...


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

YES it does

Don't decline any rides, at all costs

You might loose your diamond ant pro status

You''ll be screwed. Keep up the great work on maintaing that AR

Were much obliged


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

I declined a whole bunch, like 30+, last night and ended up at 92%


----------



## Jacktheripx (Apr 24, 2019)

CT1 said:


> Does a decline of a queued/stacked ride on Uber count against your AR?
> 
> If I decline a ping while on an active ride that hasn't yet ended...


Because of these new AR and CR thing, I now make every ride my last ride (tap on "go offline" button) whenever I accept a ride. this way I have control over where I want to go next or who I want to pick up without it affecting my AR/CR rate.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Jacktheripx said:


> Because of these new AR and CR thing, I now make every ride my last ride (tap on "go offline" button) whenever I accept a ride. this way I have control over where I want to go next or who I want to pick up without it affecting my AR/CR rate.


Yup. That's my strategy as well. Or change accepting rides only to Select. Would work if you had the option for XL as well. If you can only do UberX then last ride would be the best way to go.


----------



## Dystopian Algorithm Serf (Aug 12, 2019)

Jacktheripx said:


> Because of these new AR and CR thing, I now make every ride my last ride (tap on "go offline" button) whenever I accept a ride. this way I have control over where I want to go next or who I want to pick up without it affecting my AR/CR rate.


I'm beginning to think ue is a bit like the casino. In the beginning it looks like a place where you might have fun and make some money. As you go along you realise the whole thing is a setup stacked in ue's favour. Do you not find that when you tap the "stop new orders" button to avoid stacked/back-to-back orders (IE to avoid the high risk of time/money wasting fusterclucks that comes with them) that you get hit with surprise surprise, extra "time out" where no orders come in?

I'm thinking the whole MO of ue delivery partner conditioning (courtesy of the work allocation algorithm and mind altering hazing from "support") is to condition delivery partners to give up and accept that they must take all the garbage thrown at them and not complain or they will a) Get less work, and, b) be pushed off the platform (courtesy of the ability ue has given restaurant staff to maliciously destroy you with frivolous and/or retaliatory thumbs downs).


----------



## Dystopian Algorithm Serf (Aug 12, 2019)

Dystopian Algorithm Serf said:


> I'm beginning to think ue is a bit like the casino. In the beginning it looks like a place where you might have fun and make some money. As you go along you realise the whole thing is a setup stacked in ue's favour. Do you not find that when you tap the "stop new orders" button to avoid stacked/back-to-back orders (IE to avoid the high risk of time/money wasting fusterclucks that comes with them) that you get hit with surprise surprise, extra "time out" where no orders come in?
> 
> I'm thinking the whole MO of ue delivery partner conditioning (courtesy of the work allocation algorithm and mind altering hazing from "support") is to condition delivery partners to give up and accept that they must take all the garbage thrown at them and not complain or they will a) Get less work, and, b) be pushed off the platform (courtesy of the ability ue has given restaurant staff to maliciously destroy you with frivolous and/or retaliatory thumbs downs).


OK I've since learned why my positive merchant reviews were mysteriously reducing thanks to the helpful explanation from Launchpad McQuack .... https://uberpeople.net/threads/anyo...educe-with-no-explanation.351115/post-5384980

I suspend my above extreme paranoia, for now.


----------

